# First Tyre Change - Anything I Should Know



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi there, 
I will be changing all 4 tyres on our Rapido A class in the next week or so and just wanted to check if there are any specific pitfalls to watch for.
The tyre centre that I have used for car tyres for the last few years really isn't set up for vans so I have had to locate an alternate that can cope with a vehicle of this size.
I am aware that I will need high pressure valves. The chap I spoke to advised that they keep rubber high pressure ones on the shelf as standard for vans - are these OK or do I need steel ones?
Anything else to watch for - jacking in particular feels like it may be an issue if it's done by a muppet but I wouldn't know what to watch for.
Any thoughts / advice would be appreciated.
Rgds
Kevin


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is a common one: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1239288.html#1239288

Alan.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Retighten nuts / studs after 200 miles

Loddy


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you not got Bolt in valves or HP rubber ones already as thats unusual nowadays ? ( did happen to me though) .If you have the tyre fitter only needs to replace the valve core and not whole unit.
Rubber valves are ok as long as they are TR600HP or XHP as these are steel reinforced pull in valves and are approved by the tyre industry for pressures up to 5.5 Bar.Standard valves are only ok up to 4.5Bar.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't forget to get the right sort of tyres if you want to go to Germany during the winter months -I understand Austria has adopted similar.


----------



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.
I've got steel valves fitted (probably original). Are these OK to keep? Took the van down to the tyre centre this afternoon to let them take a look and the fitter (who did seem to know his stuff) recomended I keep the current ones rather than have him fit rubber high pressure ones that he had.
When a tradesman suggests not selling me something I usually take that as a sign of trustworthyness.....
After much reading on other threads, and my own experience of Vredstein winter tyres that I run on the car, I've opted for a set of Vredestein Comtrac All Season. M&S rated (with snowflake) but also recommended for all year use. I've seen a million and one views in other threads but I'm sure they will be better than the miserable Michelin XC campers currently fitted 8O


----------



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello Again,

1. Following up on the above, can anyone advise as to whether it is OK for me to keep the currently fitted metal valves as recommended by the tyre fitter when I ordered my replacement tyres?

2. What tyre pressures should I run? Having looked at previous threads on this subject, I took the van to our local weighbridge who confirmed 3220Kgs total (1650Kg front, 1570Kg rear) with full diesel, full fresh water, most of our kit and SHMBO on board. I then spoke to Vredestein UK who advised the following:
a. For caravans and motorhomes they recommend running at the maximum pressure rated for the tyre in question. I did query whether this wouldn't result in a very hard ride but their technical manager confirmed that this was their recommendation.
b. For their Comtrac All Season tyres in 225/70 R15C the max rated pressure was 3.75bar which my calculations convert to 54.5PSI. This seems awfully low to me 8O . Can you advise - does this sound right? Most of the other threads I have seen indicate pressures up to 80psi which explains the need for high pressure valves.

Hope someone can help. New tyres are due to be fitted later this week so I would like to be sure I know what pressures I need.

Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is an answer to your valve question,



BrianJP said:


> Have you not got Bolt in valves or HP rubber ones already as thats unusual nowadays ? ( did happen to me though) .If you have the tyre fitter only needs to replace the valve core and not whole unit.
> Rubber valves are ok as long as they are TR600HP or XHP as these are steel reinforced pull in valves and are approved by the tyre industry for pressures up to 5.5 Bar.Standard valves are only ok up to 4.5Bar.


For tyre pressures ask the manufacturer quoting your actual weights, although 55psi seems about right to me based on a lot of info on previous threads, Alan.


----------



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Alan,
Thanks for the reply.
I hadn't spotted the comment about replacing the core so will ask them to do that.
On the pressure question, I guess I was more surprised that the maximum rated pressure for those tyres is only 3.75bar.


----------

